# Northern show York



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Is there any rallies going to this event this year ,we joined the members last year,and have been watching for a thread on it so we could join .


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi AlanVal

Yes we have a rally at York show.

If you scroll down to the bottom of the front page, you will see the rally section. All the rallies are listed there.

If you would like to join us at York just add your name to the list of attendees, you will then receive an e-mail telling you are booked as a provisional attendee.

You should then book with Warners following the link to Out and About in the rally description, don't forget to put Motorhomefacts.com as your club and you will receive a £2 discount!!

When you have done this go back to the e-mail received from MHF and you will be able to confirm your booking. If for any reason you don't get the e-mail, and lots of folk don't, just PM me and I will confirm you.

If you have any problems let me know.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks booked tickets and confirmed .Strange wouldn't take our mmm membership no said it was out of date,its direct debit so cant be out of date .Never mind just paid the £38.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi AlanVal

Glad you got booked ok, Hope you enjoy the show.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi All

As you will see from the above posts, pre-booking for this show is well underway so the sooner you book the easier it is for the rally staff to organise this rally. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

17 of the 29 provisionally booked attendees on the MHF list have not yet confirmed. Pre-booking closes at 9am on Monday 3rd September.

If anyone has not had the e-mail from MHF when they booked provisionally please PM either myself or LadyJ to confirm your booking once you have booked with Warners.

Look forward to hearing from you all.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Received my ticket this morning,looks like we are on the same place this year, good because it wasn't far from the show stands.

Val


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi

There are 36 people down as provisional attendees for this show and 17 of those are still unconfirmed!!!

Booking is well underway now and closes at 9.00am on Monday 3rd September. That is only about 2 weeks away.

Please don't forget if you don't pre-book and put Motorhomefacts down as your club (Giving you a £2 discount by the way) you will be parked in the General Area and not with MHF.

So if you all want to be sociable and park up with MHF get booking :lol: :lol: :lol: And let us know when you have done. Thanks.


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

*YORK SHOW*

Hi All 
Received our tickets for York show today,its taken about two weeks.Looking forward to going, as we haven't been to this show before.Hope the weather is as good as it was at Malvern at the weekend.
See you all at York.
Cheers Lazza :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still a lot of folks not confirmed on this rally could you please let Clianthus or me know when you have booked with Warner's. Ta




Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi All

16 of the 40 on the list for this Rally are still unconfirmed!!!!

Pre-booking closes on Monday 3rd September at 9.00am, so if you want your £2 club discount and want to park with MHF please get booking and put us down as your club.

When you have booked please confirm via the usual e-mail or PM me to do it for you. Cheers.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jac or Jen
Could you confirm us for this, booked but no tickets yet.
Arrive Friday

Steve and Jan


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi SandJ

You are confirmed on the York Rally, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*YORK SHOW*

Still quite a few of you still un-confirmed.

Don't forget pre-booking closes 3rd September, that's a week on Monday.
Not much time left. 
So if you want to come and camp with us, get your booking in.

Don't forget you get £2 discount by putting MHF down as your club.

This is the second biggest show after Peterborough and last year the weather on the Saturday and Sunday was scorching....

Ok, it rained on the Friday but Saturday/Sunday made up for it..

Angie...........
Rally Marshall for York.


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi could you please confirm us as tickets booked arriving Thursday

thanks Chris & Pearl


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

All confirmed storeman Chris :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*YORK SHOW*

A gentle reminder that the pre-booking closes 9am 3rd September,
(that's next Monday).
Would the following un-confirmed please let LadyJ, Clianthus,Scottie or me know whether to confim or not.

Sersol
Mandy&Dave
Webagents
PSR49
Johnlawrence
sparky_speedy
tendy

Anyone else care to join us? you will be very welcome

Angie


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*YORK SHOW*


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

confirm us please.. 8)


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Oh! I forgot  Sersol (Gary and Ang) are def going to York but are currently on hols in France best confirm them too! :wink:


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*YORK SHOW*

Thanks dave


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Scottie

I've just confirmed MandyandDave, sersol and Tendy on the York list, sparky_speedy has been in touch and will let us know asap, so only 3 to go.

WebAgents
PRS49
JohnLawrence


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

Sparky_Speedy is also now confirmed, has anyone else booked with Warners and need confirming?

Don't forget the MHF automatic system will remove you from the list 3 days before the close of booking (That's Friday morning by the way!!) if you are not confirmed!!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Only one day left before extermination :lol: so if you are not confirmed please let us know a.s.a.p


Jacquie


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

OOOHHHH....
Please don't exterminate us......smithies to be confirmed...arriving thursday.....thanks.... Jenny


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi smithies

You have obviously obeyed instructions, so no extermination this time :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I have confirmed you on the list, hope you enjoy the show and the weather is kind!!


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

The following unconfirmed attendees for this show will be auto deleted tomorrow morning  

Webagents
PRS49
JohnLawrence

If any of you have booked with Warners to camp with MHF please PM me before Monday 3rd August and I will put you back on the list and confirm you.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I have Booked / payed today. (friday)
I have also confirmed this booking, but it is not showing the booking confimation, on the confirmed list as yet.

Chas


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Apologies for going off on a slight tangent, we are unable to get to the show until Sunday but will be in the motorhome (en-route back home  ). I wondered if I will be able to get parked somewhere near the show. :roll:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi MalanCris

I don't know the layout for this show but I would expect you will be able to park your motorhome at the show in the Public car parking area, you have been able to at all the shows I have been to.

If you are concerned, please PM scottie or an99uk our marshalls for this show. They marshalled it last year as well and I expect they will know if there are any problems parking.


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*york MHF fully booked?*

Ooops
Only just booked today as I wasn't sure if her indoors could make it.
Decided to go without her anyway..lol
Booked under MHF is it full? If not pls add me to the list
Ta
Barry


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Barry

I've added you to the MHF list for York. Hope you enjoy the show.

Anyone else wanting to join MHF at York? 

Don't forget pre-booking closes 9.00am tomorrow Monday 3rd Sept. If you do decide to book please put MHF down as your club (You get £2 club discount) and PM me so that I can add you to the list.


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks to Dave ,I can confirm we will be there (late Thursday)
Gary


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*York*

Greetings,

We may be there Jenny, but we will park up in the disabled section anyway if we go, but we will pop and see you all, well, some of you!!


----------



## Red_Osprey (May 14, 2006)

Has any one else not got their tickets yet?

We booked on-line on 28th August and zilch so far.

I rang Warners this morning and they said we should have had them so will send some more.
Fingers crossed :!: 

Tony & Avril


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Booked on 02/09*

Only booked on 2nd sept and got mine about 5/6th
Barry


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

recieved tickets this morning HAPPY DAYS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
alan


----------



## Red_Osprey (May 14, 2006)

Got our tickets now (second time around) :lol: 

Tony & Avril


----------



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

*york show*

Hi George.
We have some friends and New members joining us at the show.
Trengard, (Pam and Alan.) They should be arriving on Friday. If possible could you pitch them near us.
Thanks for that.
Kath, Kieth and Farhan.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*york show*

Little Kath
No problem, remind us when you get there

Angie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Attention all

Message from Angie & George your Rally Marshals who are now ensconced on the racecourse, we are not quite where we are on the map :roll: as you come down the metal road look for Brownhills Owners Club which will be on your right and turn right there, then follow the grass road almost to the race track fence and we are on the right between the 10th and 11th furlong markers. The ground is rock hard at the moment.


Jacquie


----------



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

*york show*

Hi to all.
We had a great weekend (even if it did rain a little!!!!!
Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for all the hard work put in.
George and angie... May be you should be called the Drowned Rats from now on. Thanks again for all who helped and kept the rest of us on track.
Sorry we didnt get to speak to many of you but with the weather and the show it was hard to catch people in.

The MHF stand looked great and was busy when we passed.

Catch you all at the next meet maybe.
Kath, keith & Farhan.


----------

